# kompliziertes Problem das mit Hilfe von Skripten gelöst werden muss?



## The-God (16. November 2006)

Sitze hier auf einer Menge Bilder in Auflösungen von > 5000px. Diese würde ich gerne so verkleinern, dass wenn z.B. ein Bild im Querformat auf 1000px in der Breite skaliert wird. Wenn ein Bild im Hochformat ist soll die Höhe auf 1000px skaliert werden. Irgendeine Idee wie man so etwas relativ leicht mit Photoshop oder eventuell einem anderen Programm lösen könnte?


----------



## DJTrancelight (16. November 2006)

Hi,

ganz ehrlich gesagt würde ich mir die Zeit nehmen und Hochformat von Querformat trennen. Dann hast du 2 Ordner. 
Du kannst eine soganannte Batch-Konvertierung mit IrfanView durchführen oder in Photoshop die Automations-Funktion benutzen. Somit musst du nur noch den Ordner und die passende Automation ausführen und Photoshop, oder IrfanView macht dann dann Rest für dich automatisch. 

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Mark (16. November 2006)

Hi!

Es gibt doch unter "File / Automate / *Fit Image*" (sollte auch im deutschen zu finden sein): damit wird ein Bild - unter Beibehaltung das Aspekts - in eine gewünschte Größe "gepresst" ...  ist doch das was Du suchst, oder?
Diese Funktion läßt sich auch in eine Aktion verpacken und so auf einen Ordner/Deine ganzen Bilder anwenden... 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## The-God (16. November 2006)

DJTrancelight hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> ganz ehrlich gesagt würde ich mir die Zeit nehmen und Hochformat von Querformat trennen. Dann hast du 2 Ordner.
> Du kannst eine soganannte Batch-Konvertierung mit IrfanView durchführen oder in Photoshop die Automations-Funktion benutzen. Somit musst du nur noch den Ordner und die passende Automation ausführen und Photoshop, oder IrfanView macht dann dann Rest für dich automatisch.
> ...


Hast recht ist glaube ich die beste Methode und außerdem sind es gar nichtmal soviele im Querformat. Danke!

@Mark
Eigentlich nicht das was ich suche aber das Problem hat sich schon geklärt. Werde einfach 2 verschiedene Aktionen erstellen.

Gruß


----------



## killkrog (17. November 2006)

Ich würde dich hier einfach mal in den Tut-Bereich der Seite verweisen.
hotschen hat ein sehr gutes, zweiteiliges  Tutorium geschrieben, was genau dein Problem erklären sollte.

Teil 1
Teil 2


----------



## Nexus2kSwiss (17. November 2006)

Falls die Bilder immer gleich gross sind sprich z.bsp. 6000x4000 dann kannst du ja prozentual verkleinern, dass die längere Seite 1000 pixel ergibt. hier z.bsp. mit 16.6666%


----------



## The-God (19. November 2006)

killkrog hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde dich hier einfach mal in den Tut-Bereich der Seite verweisen.
> hotschen hat ein sehr gutes, zweiteiliges  Tutorium geschrieben, was genau dein Problem erklären sollte.
> 
> Teil 1
> Teil 2


Werde ich mir mal antun 

@Nexus24kSwiss
Ist leider nicht der Fall deshalb funktioniert es so nicht. Trotzdem danke für deinen Vorschlag!


----------



## chmee (19. November 2006)

Die eingebaute Batch-Datei "WebPhotoGallery" macht genau das, sie skaliert bei den
Bildern die längere Seite auf Betrag X - Natürlich proportional. 

Also schiebst Du alle Bilder durch dieses Batch-Skript und stellst unter "Options/LargePics" die Pixelgröße und die Quali ein.

mfg chmee


----------



## The-God (19. November 2006)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Die eingebaute Batch-Datei "WebPhotoGallery" macht genau das, sie skaliert bei den
> Bildern die längere Seite auf Betrag X - Natürlich proportional.
> 
> Also schiebst Du alle Bilder durch dieses Batch-Skript und stellst unter "Options/LargePics" die Pixelgröße und die Quali ein.
> ...


Hatte gerade auch schon gedacht das könnte es sein. Leider kann man dort bei Miniaturen nur bis 450px. Das ist zuwenig für mich. Brauche so ca. 2000px.


----------



## Mark (19. November 2006)

Hi!

...nach der "langen Diskussion" muß ich nochmal nachfragen, verzeih:





> wenn z.B. ein Bild im Querformat auf 1000px in der Breite skaliert wird. Wenn ein Bild im Hochformat ist soll die Höhe auf 1000px skaliert werden


File / Automate / Fitimage macht doch genau das  

Beispiel mit 200 - statt 1000  :
a) Bild mit 400x600 (Hochformat) -> Fitimage "200x200" -> Bild mit 133 x *200*
b) Bild mit 2048x1536 (Querformat) -> Fitimage "200x200" -> Bild mit *200* x 150

...kannst Du erleutern, was dabei nicht Deine "Bedingungen" erfüllt? Ich checks leider nicht... 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## chmee (19. November 2006)

Ach, verd** ! 
Habe gerade mal im PS Ordner rumgeschaut, da ist unter Presets/Scripts/EventsSO
etwas, das ziemlich nach Javascripting aussieht. und auch ein Preset, das man
umschreiben könnte. (Resize.jsx)

mfg chmee


----------



## The-God (19. November 2006)

Mark hat gesagt.:


> Hi!
> 
> ...nach der "langen Diskussion" muß ich nochmal nachfragen, verzeih:File / Automate / Fitimage macht doch genau das
> 
> ...


Oh mann genau das was ich gesucht habe  Lässt sich sogar wunderbar mit in eine Aktion einbauen. Du hast diesen Tipp schon weiter oben gepostet und ich habe es doch glatt mit Bild -> Bildgröße... verwechselt und dachte gleich das geht da doch sowieso nicht. Danke nochmal für den Hinweis!


----------



## Mark (19. November 2006)

Hi!

Puh, gut, daß ich nochmal nachgefragt habe: so hast Du Deine "Aktion" und ich brauche nicht mehr grübeln, was Du "stattdessen brauchst" 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## The-God (20. November 2006)

Mark hat gesagt.:


> Hi!
> 
> Puh, gut, daß ich nochmal nachgefragt habe: so hast Du Deine "Aktion" und ich brauche nicht mehr grübeln, was Du "stattdessen brauchst"
> 
> ...


 

Noch eine Frage hätte ich jetzt und zwar: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Kameradaten (EXIF, ITPC, ...) mit einer Aktion zu löschen? Würde diese gerne bei den Originaldateien behalten und nur bei den skalierten Bildern löschen.


----------



## Mark (20. November 2006)

Hi!

Wenn Du ein "Neues Bild" erstellst, dort das Original-Bild hineinkopierst und es speicherst, sollten die Exif-Daten doch futsch sein...
-> Select All, Copy, New: Preset=Clipboard, Paste, Save... ...?

Ansonsten:  "Save for Web..." entfernt laut Google die Exif-Daten...

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## The-God (20. November 2006)

Mark hat gesagt.:


> Hi!
> 
> Wenn Du ein "Neues Bild" erstellst, dort das Original-Bild hineinkopierst und es speicherst, sollten die Exif-Daten doch futsch sein...
> -> Select All, Copy, New: Preset=Clipboard, Paste, Save... ...?
> ...


Wäre eine Möglichkeit stimmt. Hatte aber eher an so eine Funktion gedacht wie bei XnView. Leider muss man da die JPEG Datei erst wieder abspeichern. Deshalb muss ich das ja alles in einem Ruck machen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. November 2006)

*Re: AW: kompliziertes Problem das mit Hilfe von Skripten gelöst werden muss?*



The-God hat gesagt.:


> Leider muss man da die JPEG Datei erst wieder abspeichern. Deshalb muss ich das ja alles in einem Ruck machen.


Musst du nicht sowieso die JPGs abspeichern, damit sie stapelverarbeitet werden? ;-]


----------



## The-God (22. November 2006)

*Re: AW: kompliziertes Problem das mit Hilfe von Skripten gelöst werden muss?*



Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> Musst du nicht sowieso die JPGs abspeichern, damit sie stapelverarbeitet werden? ;-]


Ja darum gehts ja. Wenn ich jetzt z.B. mit XnView die Kameradaten lösche will das Programm das ich die Datei als JPEG speichere. Wenn ich jetzt nochmal mit PS die Bilder verkleinere und nochmal als JPEG speichere geht ja mehr Qualität verloren als wenn ich diese ganzen Schritte in einem Vorgang machen würde. Also nur einmal neu abspeichern und nicht 2 mal. Hoffe ihr versteht jetzt was ich meine


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. November 2006)

*Re: AW: kompliziertes Problem das mit Hilfe von Skripten gelöst werden muss?*

Hi,

1. Löscht dir Photoshop auch die EXIF-Daten, also kannst du das auch dort machen
2. Du kannst ein JPG so oft speichern, wie du willst - bei gleicher Kompression erhälst
Du immer wieder das gleiche Ergebnis.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/242763-screenshot-bildqualitaet.html - ab Post 9 hab ich dazu schon mal was geschrieben.

Gruß


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (24. September 2007)

Dieser Lösungsansatz erreichte uns per E-Mail, ich gebe ihn hiermit unverfälscht wieder. Möge er dem einen oder anderen eventuell von Nutzen sein... 



			
				Danyel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe lange gesucht und bin auf eine unglaublich einfache Lösung gestossen. Unter Photoshop ist die gesuchte Funktion zu finden unter:
> 
> Datei -> Automatisieren -> Bild einpassen
> 
> ...


----------



## DJTrancelight (24. September 2007)

Das ist echt genial Doninik. Vielen Dank für den Post und auch demjenigen, der die Lösung gemailt hat!


----------

